# 20 goldens dashing down a mountain side to their kennel



## Ljilly28

They are in Indonesia, I think. Wheyfrenz Golden, Indonesian Golden Retriever Kennel - Goldens


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bet it was dinner time!


----------



## Ljilly28

Looks like it. They were so excited to get in there!


----------



## vcm5

So fun!!! I loved it!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Wow - now that could be called an awesome 'kennel up'


----------



## Jamm

OMG! That is amazing! I Lol'd!


----------



## Sosoprano

So cute!!! And I totally fell in love with the last little straggler :


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Love it!!!


----------



## northcountryarlene

This totally made my day! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It must be a true joy to have them around. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so jealous!! Would love having all of those Goldens running to me!!


----------



## janababy

What a hoot!!!!!!!! Love the one that takes the walkway all the way home. Too cute.


----------



## Pointgold

I think it is actually Perfect Golden in Brazil.


----------



## baumgartml16

I love that. I would be in heaven with them all running at me. I LOVED the last one that had to take the walkway and wouldn't just run down the hill. What a perfectionist!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, beautiful goldens.


----------



## Capehank

I liked how one checked on the one pen, there must have been puppies in it.


----------



## Retrieverlover

It sure feels like 20 storming in the kennel when I call the Nitelite gang inside for dinner


----------



## Ivyacres

Great video, made us both laugh!


----------



## AlanK

That is hilarious. Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love it! Thank you for sharing! Made me laugh!


----------



## AMPM

Was that last little guy following the path the whole time?? Love it!


----------



## Jamm

I love the names at the end.. too cute. Showed my parents after work and they loved it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Loved it Jill!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers

Five stars! What an enjoyable couple of minutes up there on Love Mountain


----------



## Goldengal9

Sosoprano said:


> So cute!!! And I totally fell in love with the last little straggler :


Me too!!! He definitely held my attention!


----------



## lucysmum

OMG!! This would be golden bliss for me.


----------



## Always51

aawwww I cant see it!! maybe because I'm in Australia.... boo


----------



## Aislinn

Loved it! I also fell in love with the last one who stuck to the sidewalk, trailing all the others, but also with the one whose tail wagged in a complete circle. Too funny! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Deb_Bayne

That was fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## solinvictus

20 beautiful, clean, well groomed, healthy, happy, active goldens. 

The little bit of the kennel we saw looked well kept and clean and it looked like there was a litter of black lab puppies in there. 

It looks like a little slice of paradise to me.


----------



## Domingos

*In Brazil !!!*



Ljilly28 said:


> They are in Indonesia, I think. Wheyfrenz Golden, Indonesian Golden Retriever Kennel - Goldens


Hi Guys !!! We are from Brazil !!! Miguel Pereira - Rio de Janeiro !!!

| PERFECT GOLDEN KENNEL |

I'm glad you enjoyed it ! :wave:


----------



## Domingos

We are from Brazil !!! Miguel Pereira - Rio de Janeiro !!!

| PERFECT GOLDEN KENNEL |


----------



## mudEpawz

hahaha! so glad i came upon this tonight, it lifted my spirits. I've already watched it three times.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Love it! Beautiful dogs  The one so carefully following the pathway reminded me so much of Creed-that is exactly what he would do!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Miguel, welcome to the forum and I just want to say what happy, healthy-looking dogs you have. Do you have two kennels on your property, one that is a single level and another that looks to be three levels built into a hillside? Your property looks like a wonderful place for all those dogs. How many do you have?


----------



## Ljilly28

Sorry! I tried looking up the name at the film's end. I absolutely adored it, and watched about 20 times!


----------



## goldensrbest

We love it, looks like a great place, happy goldens.


----------



## Winter II

This is Amazing. Best scene!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow! What a faciilty. I want to come visit and see this in action. Amazing.


----------



## Domingos

Feel free to show up whenever you want! We are always waiting for friends!


----------



## MercyMom

Awww! How precious and adorable! Those look like a bunch a happy sweet goldens!


----------



## FAL guy

Sosoprano said:


> So cute!!! And I totally fell in love with the last little straggler :


Me too. There is nothing wrong with taking the longer, yet easier walked path.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I gave me (Golden) goose bumps!!!


----------



## OutWest

Oh-- very sweet! Must have been dinner time. They were really moving with purpose!


----------

